# Where to buy DarkRoom Equipment



## aggiezach (May 26, 2004)

I know I've seen this on here before, but for the life of me I can't seem to find it while searching through this forum. 

I'm finally ready and able to venture into the dark room  and I need to purchase some equipment. My question is can y'all recomend some websites for me to check out. Unfortuately there aren't any camera shops here in town that carry dark room equip... I've checked out the usual places like B&H and Adoram. I can't order Chemicals from B&H b/c they have shipping restrictions, I prefer not to deal with Adorama b/c I've had bad experiences with them in the past. Are there any others that I'm missing? 

Thanks a Bunch yo, 

Zach


----------



## oriecat (May 26, 2004)

I like Freestyle a lot for supplies and paper. www.freestylephoto.biz

Check out ebay for equipment too.

Good luck!  Looking forward to seeing you around these parts more!


----------



## havoc (May 27, 2004)

Yep Freestyle and Ebay are my first 2 choices.


----------



## windycitylover (May 27, 2004)

http://central-camera.com maybe.


----------

